# G3 Printer quality adjustment



## Dave32864 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi.
Could someone help me figure out how I can adjust the printer settings on my Mac. I've got a fancy "photo quality" printer, but usually just print text. I don't need photo quality text- just legible text that doesn't take all day to print and that doesn't use up all of my toner...
Could someone please help the PC fool try and be a little more Mac literate?
Cheers.
Dave

specs : Mac G3 Imac/ HP photo smart 7550


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

Normally, you go to File and Print. When the print window opens you open the tab that says Copies and Pages and change it to Color Sync. Then drop to Quartz Filter and change it to Black and White or your choice.
If the Mac does not remember your preference, you can go to Presets and save as B&W, that will save a few clicks when you print again.
Hope this helps, If not, please tell us exactly what OS you have.

Del


----------

